

Multi-Language Web Development Microframeworks Roundup - cstrouse
http://pythonprojectwatch.blogspot.com/2011/05/web-development-microframeworks-roundup.html

======
andyn
Interesting, I wasn't aware of DENIED.

edit after examining it:

Ouch, no wonder I don't remember it.

